# 45th Anniversary Edition



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi Guys

1st post but been viewing for a few months now since starting my search for a Gtr.
I am not sure why but keep looking at the 45th Anniversary Edition currently for sale. Looks a good but for the price and very low mileage.

Does anyone have anymore info on this?

ta

carl


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Owned by a member on here so they should be along....


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> Owned by a member on here so they should be along....


Brill 👍


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Think Tonimr2 had her one for sale at AutoTorque, if it is then it will a straight and very well looked after car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Was trying to find if it was Toni's car but couldn't see the ad.

If it's hers it will be in first class condition


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

Its been for sale for a long time. Amazing low mileage. Like a new car. If you like the colour and spec of the anniversary would be a rare car to own.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Don’t think they sold many probably due to the colour not being everybody’s cup of tea.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

There were only 100 produced for the worldwide markets and only 5 came to the UK. Incidentally, the USA got lesss than one per state.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

Thats a seriously rare model then! The gold might look good in person. 

The new 50th Anniversary is rare at 50 cars with 18 coming to the UK:









Nissan GT-R 50th Anniversary Edition: prices announced | Auto Express


The Nissan GT-R 50th Anniversary Edition, built to celebrate 50 years of the GT-R, is limited to just 50 units worldwide




www.autoexpress.co.uk


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

Have you watched this yet


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

Have now 👍


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

very interested

just need to sell my Lotus Evora first 👍


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey up chap it is my car. I put it up for sale just before xmas. Any questions ask away. Mileage is genuine and it is totally unmodified, apart from a £3K genuine mines CF wing....Autotorque may well do a px you could ask.


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

Hi Carl,

Please see the below link for all the details and more pictures.









Nissan GT-R for sale in Buckinghamshire | AT Performance Cars


Nissan GT-R, Petrol, Semi-Automatic, 3,340 Miles, Gold at AT Performance Cars for £49,997




www.atpcars.co.uk





Any questions feel free to ask.

Thanks Chris 














carlpcross said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 1st post but been viewing for a few months now since starting my search for a Gtr.
> I am not sure why but keep looking at the 45th Anniversary Edition currently for sale. Looks a good but for the price and very low mileage.
> ...


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Hey up chap it is my car. I put it up for sale just before xmas. Any questions ask away. Mileage is genuine and it is totally unmodified, apart from a £3K genuine mines CF wing....Autotorque may well do a px you could ask.


Brill, great to chat with the previous owner 👍.
I have sent auto torque an email asking about px.

what is the reason you are selling? And who was the first owner?

I guessing from the above comments that the car will be pretty mint especially with such a low mileage.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm selling as I have my eye on a Nismo, no other reason.  First owner was a chap in London who did around 1300 miles in just over 2 years, I purchased it from London Nissan West who sold it to him originally (he bought a later GTR). Autotorque are handling it for me so I'm sure they'll totally fill you in on anything else!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'd also add that "how many left" says there are now only 4 in the UK (Reg'd and SORN'd). That's:
1 x Toni
1 x Me!
1 x other on here
1 x other on here (but not been heard of for a while but was in Aberdeen)

I've no idea where the fifth went - scrapped or exported?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

To the end of Q3 2019, and showing today as (SORN heading has shifted left!): 

LicensedSORN QuarterQ1Q2Q3Q4Q1Q2Q3Q42019333111201833221122201755550000201655430012201505550000


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wonder what happened to the other one.


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Hey up chap it is my car. I put it up for sale just before xmas. Any questions ask away. Mileage is genuine and it is totally unmodified, apart from a £3K genuine mines CF wing....Autotorque may well do a px you could ask.


Didn’t know about the cf wing, any good pics?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

On the For Sale website: https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ar-to=2015&onesearchad=New&onesearchad=Nearly

the 4th picture (and a subsequent one) should give you a view.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Thats bizarre. Clicking on the link goes to somewhere unrelated. And on a laptop the same happens, but clicking on the link whilst holding the Ctrl key down goes to the desired location! Is there something strange around putting links in posts?


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

I get the same. Takes me to Partnerize - The Power Of Partnership
not autotrader


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> Thats bizarre. Clicking on the link goes to somewhere unrelated. And on a laptop the same happens, but clicking on the link whilst holding the Ctrl key down goes to the desired location! Is there something strange around putting links in posts?


Works fine on iPhone


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

thanks Chris
I sent you an email earlier 👍



[email protected] Torque said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> Please see the below link for all the details and more pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

AdrianB said:


> I get the same. Takes me to Partnerize - The Power Of Partnership
> not autotrader


Same here


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

carlpcross said:


> Didn’t know about the cf wing, any good pics?


Let me know what pictures you need and I can supply.


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

The colour is Silica Brass, a tribute to the M-Spec Nur R34 where the paint first appeared.

The rarity alone does it for me.











ゴジラ


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

JohnFK said:


> I'd also add that "how many left" says there are now only 4 in the UK (Reg'd and SORN'd). That's:
> 1 x Toni
> 1 x Me!
> 1 x other on here
> ...


i still got mine from new, in storage , 3000 miles or round about that, standard, did put on BBS alloys to save the originals , i love the colour, it matches 2 gold Scania Griffen trucks i bought at the time LOL! 
its reg NS15SAN , and 2 more HP payments to be made , Ya-Hoo


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

I guess the only one left to identify is this one:

Written off? Exported? 

HF15CYA 2015 Nissan GT-R, Petrol, Semi Automatic


ゴジラ


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Thisisdan said:


> I guess the only one left to identify is this one:
> 
> Written off? Exported?
> 
> ...





Thisisdan said:


> I guess the only one left to identify is this one:
> 
> Written off? Exported?
> 
> ...


what about the demo / press one, that was to go in a museum somewhere i was told, or does somebody on here own it?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Mine is OO15GTR (from new). The demo car will have had an Oxfordshire reg as they are/were managed out of Upper Heyford ex-USAF base (and handy for NMGB HQ down the M40). Didnt know it was destined for a museum but it was defintely sold in the marketplace after its year of "duties".


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

JohnFK said:


> Mine is OO15GTR (from new). The demo car will have had an Oxfordshire reg as they are/were managed out of Upper Heyford ex-USAF base (and handy for NMGB HQ down the M40). Didnt know it was destined for a museum but it was defintely sold in the marketplace after its year of "duties".





JohnFK said:


> Mine is OO15GTR (from new). The demo car will have had an Oxfordshire reg as they are/were managed out of Upper Heyford ex-USAF base (and handy for NMGB HQ down the M40). Didnt know it was destined for a museum but it was defintely sold in the marketplace after its year of "duties".


demo car got a good few thrashings for sure!


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

ps, i got 45th stickers made up,same as the badge in car ,put one on boot, , if any owners want any , some are big, some are small, pm me , i cam send on free of charge


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

I have the press car and confirm it wont be going in a museum, it will be bringing my groceries home.

Just couldn’t resist the unique colour and brass VIN plate.


ゴジラ


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

1JBK said:


> ps, i got 45th stickers made up,same as the badge in car ,put one on boot, , if any owners want any , some are big, some are small, pm me , i cam send on free of charge


PM Sent! Cheers.


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

45th JDM spec for your comparison,

 https://www.goo-net-exchange.com/usedcars/NISSAN/GT-R/700050899830200226003/index.html


ゴジラ


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

JohnFK said:


> PM Sent! Cheers.





JohnFK said:


> PM Sent! Cheers.





JohnFK said:


> PM Sent! Cheers.





JohnFK said:


> PM Sent! Cheers.


am not getting PM's , just email me [email protected]


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Did you buy that from Nissan London West Thisisdan, as I used to own the press car...starts with OV15. I traded it in for my current one because of mileage.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thisisdan said:


> 45th JDM spec for your comparison,
> 
> https://www.goo-net-exchange.com/usedcars/NISSAN/GT-R/700050899830200226003/index.html
> 
> ...


The interior is odd on that one, nice but not standard. The black premium interior is standard on the anniversary cars.


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

In japan they had a choice of interior colours,

Yep, i dealt with Nissan London West,

And had a white GT-R before this one.

FYI this one sold in toyko in a heart beat:



__
http://instagr.am/p/B_Ru8sYjeQq/


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

That ones got a coloured steering wheel too!


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

Were these silica brass wheels an option?











ゴジラ


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

JohnFK said:


> That ones got a coloured steering wheel too!


Not a fan of the bratwurst steering wheel colour arrangement 


ゴジラ


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think silica wheels were an option in the UK, just the 'anniversary' wheels (which were also an option on MY16 cars)


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

tonigmr2 said:


> Did you buy that from Nissan London West Thisisdan, as I used to own the press car...starts with OV15. I traded it in for my current one because of mileage.


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

1JBK said:


> am not getting PM's , just email me [email protected]


Emailed


ゴジラ


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I believe the wheel design was a standard for the Premium cars from MY15. Not sure whether the wheel colour was the same....
The revised wheel design was not mentioned in the NMGB 45th Edition specification.
Of course the design got superceded from MY17 on and I dont believe there were many MY15 or MY16 Premiums sold.
(Any corrections welcome)


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

That jdm 45th model Has a red interior!
See photo 3 on insta


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

Thisisdan said:


> Were these silica brass wheels an option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those wheels 😎


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

Not my cup of tea, but white chocolate interior anyone?

 https://www.goo-net-exchange.com/usedcars/NISSAN/GT-R/700060008130191109001/index.html

I remember the MY15 had a choice of different leather colours at an additional cost. With Recaro black with red side upholstery or premium black were standard packages probably already made and ready to shift.




ゴジラ


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

That steering wheel hursts my eyes 😳


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting, choice in UK was limited to black premium interior but clearly not so in Japan.


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Interesting, choice in UK was limited to black premium interior but clearly not so in Japan.


i think that the black suits the car much better 👍


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah I wouldn't go for the cream, but I do like the red.


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't go for the cream, but I do like the red.



I test drove a red 17 plate a couple of months ago which had the red premium interior, looked great but I think the black beat suits the gold 👍


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

3 of the Japanese cars came with ivory, and 9 came with the amber red fashionable interior. It was the only place that offered different interior colours for the 45h Anniversary.


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

As we are going into gt-r registry territory, looks like 1 is written off in America

Only 78/79remaining in tacts. That brass paint in that sun still looks good!




















ゴジラ


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ooh that looks nasty


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Ooh that looks nasty


A good detailer will polish that out 😂😂


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

SilicaBrass eye candy for you

 https://www.instagram.com/p/CAGdia9n-LC/?igshid=ob9731iwr3x9


ゴジラ


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Thisisdan said:


> SilicaBrass eye candy for you
> 
> 
> __
> ...





Thisisdan said:


> SilicaBrass eye candy for you
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

Love it


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's a great colour in the sun, hard to capture on camera.


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> It's a great colour in the sun, hard to capture on camera.


it is definitely hard to find good photos online. If anyone has any would love to see 👍


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nissan GT-R 45th Anniversary | Spotted


A new GT-R 50 is fine for the few, but how about the last birthday special for a fraction of the price?




www.pistonheads.com





Fame at last...


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Nissan GT-R 45th Anniversary | Spotted
> 
> 
> A new GT-R 50 is fine for the few, but how about the last birthday special for a fraction of the price?
> ...



Haha, Thats great.
I did enquire about your car but they never got back with a px price for my Lotus Evora


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh really? Bit weird, when was that?


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

It was maybe 4 or 5 weeks ago.
Maybe on furlough?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

carlpcross said:


> Haha, Thats great.
> I did enquire about your car but they never got back with a px price for my Lotus Evora



I did wonder if you ever enquired about it. 
Probably worth asking again


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

carlpcross said:


> Haha, Thats great.
> I did enquire about your car but they never got back with a px price for my Lotus Evora


Hi Carl,

I believe we did discuss your part exchange and we left it that if I could find an underwriter I would come back to you, did we not? Seems like the preferred choice is manual in your model so my specialists couldn't put a bid on it. If you have sold or happen to sell in the near future please do pick up the phone as I work 24/7, I'm just not regular on here.

Thanks for your interest

Chris


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

carlpcross said:


> It was maybe 4 or 5 weeks ago.
> Maybe on furlough?


We have been short-staffed/ semi-closed for the past few weeks, but back in full force from the 1st June. However, this will not stop a car being sold.


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for the update.
I will now advertise privately when the covid-19 chaos has calmed down.

Carl


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well guys my car is sold at almost full asking price. Sad but happy....other things await.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

AdrianB said:


> Thats a seriously rare model then! The gold might look good in person.
> 
> The new 50th Anniversary is rare at 50 cars with 18 coming to the UK:
> 
> ...


That's got "MUSTANG" written all over it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well guys my car is sold at almost full asking price. Sad but happy....other things await.



That is good news.
Guessing the 35 wasn't for you as that was seemed a short ownership?
Whats next?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've had a 35 for three years actually! 
I've got half an eye on a Nismo, and half an eye on a McLaren....but mostly I'm going to sit a couple of months and enjoy my 981 Boxster!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Well done Toni. Enjoy whatever's next!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've had a 35 for three years actually!
> I've got half an eye on a Nismo, and half an eye on a McLaren....but mostly I'm going to sit a couple of months and enjoy my 981 Boxster!


Yes that's what I mean a short time!😜
I had mine for 7.5 years. 😏
Remind me how long you've had that 34 for now 🤣
McLaren would be a awesome upgrade


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

First time I had the 34 it was 8 years, now I've had it a year again....

Would love a 600LT but think the pennies will be too fierce as yet...so might hang about and see what happens.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> First time I had the 34 it was 8 years, now I've had it a year again....
> 
> Would love a 600LT but think the pennies will be too fierce as yet...so might hang about and see what happens.



 Is it the same 34?
I dont think the 35 was ever you - maybe not me either?
I think the MaClaren would be much more you.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes yellow all the way


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

ah its gone, did the PH add get the buyer ? love how most slag em off. just taste really , but in the end it all come down to rare to me


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not sure as I left all that to AT. I quite fancy a 50th with the stripes and a red interior but you don’t see them much either!


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

1 of the 2 in Europe with 950km on the clock!




Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?





ゴジラ


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Also using the correct production numbers, good stuff.


----------



## My15anniversaryGTR (May 1, 2021)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Recent purchase?


----------



## My15anniversaryGTR (May 1, 2021)

tonigmr2 said:


> Recent purchase?


Yes mate best choice I made in years.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Great stuff, you may find the PO is on here


----------



## My15anniversaryGTR (May 1, 2021)

Po is On here will wait for him to find me, very grateful for his stewardship as this car is incredible.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Did it come from Bournemouth? If so I'm the guilty party who traded it in....


----------



## My15anniversaryGTR (May 1, 2021)

Yip Hendy nissan.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I hope they gave you the reg with it (I gave it to them!). According to DVLA there are now only 4 left of the 5 that came to the UK. The colour does attract comments. Enjoy!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

The "missing" 5th car seems to have surfaced: Auto Trader UK - New and Used Cars For Sale
Doesnt seem quite right to me, even ignoring the price. See what you all think...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just looks like a grey dba to me.

what should I be looking at? I thought they had different wheels and gold colour?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Funnily enough those are two of the things that look correct to me.
The wheels were new on the Premium models from 2015.
The colour was marketed as "Champagne" but was registered as "Gold" because DVLA now insist on it being a colour - a debate probably not worth getting into now!
(Incidentally my 2009 "Titanium" was registered, and I kid you not, as "Brownish"!)
Meanwhile there are a few inconsistencies in that Ad. A clue to one of them is in the above...


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I've got to swot up on my GT-R knowledge, I didn't know it could come with those wheels. Are the recaro seats standard?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

The 45th was based on the Premium spec so the Recaros werent fitted (to mine anyway!).
Not sure whether that steering wheel is part of the Recaro spec but definitely not fitted to Premiums.
The full description and history details are a bit bizarre too...


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

The description doesn’t seem right and to me it doesn’t look like a 45th.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Wheels,colour,and seats,build plaque tell me it’s not a 45th anniversary edition.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Price is "interesting" too!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Prices are hard to track these days, there on the up for sure and rightly so. You see 21 plate cars marketed at 115-120k which are can’t see them fetching, if Nissan do supply a few new cars here what will there values be?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice to know it hasn’t been launched with only 950 miles on it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s more than likely a fake advertisement so would’nt read too much into things.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Will64 said:


> Nice to know it hasn’t been launched with only 950 miles on it.


Ah but it also says it was out of the country for some time and no history for its usage then!
If I was cynical I'd say it had some sort of altercation and was sent abroad to be repaired and thats when the spec got changed - just me guessing!


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

In the description it says it’s Grey.
I don’t see the 45th anniversary plaque in the centre console.
If 45th Edition were based on Premium models then they wouldn’t come with Recaro Seats.
It looks silver to me not brass(gold)
The wheels are not the wheels that usually come with the 45th.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Agreed. And from the Autotrader listing:

"This vehicle was previously exported
This vehicle was exported in the past so we are unable to provide background information for the period that it was out of the country.

What to do

Contact the seller to get as much information as possible about this vehicle's history. You should check the vehicle documents carefully"

Buyer Beware!


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

According to the gtr registry the 5 uk 45ths all came with Black interior. So assuming the data is correct, it should be identical to my 45th. And I don’t have recaro seats.

So is it safe to say gtrs come in either a recaro edition or a 45th? Not both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Will64 said:


> Nice to know it hasn’t been launched with only 950 miles on it.


I see so many add's with "never launched" and I can't believe someone owned a GTR and never did the party trick!!! I launched mine and the Ecutek still says 0 launches so I guess you need to launch it with traction off to register a launch.....
Anyway at some point I was interested in an anniversary edition and the main reason was the black interior, I hate the red/black ones but finally found my premium with black interior. I have to agree with Skint, it's not an anniversary edition.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They do exist. I never launched my white one & never hsve on the blue one.


Weeked said:


> I see so many add's with "never launched" and I can't believe someone owned a GTR and never did the party trick!!! I launched mine and the Ecutek still says 0 launches so I guess you need to launch it with traction off to register a launch.....
> Anyway at some point I was interested in an anniversary edition and the main reason was the black interior, I hate the red/black ones but finally found my premium with black interior. I have to agree with Skint, it's not an anniversary edition.


genuinely did 25k mikes in mine and never launched it or even tried R mode. all miles were down in auto too

same with the bayside , never used manual , just plod InAuto - never even been in triple figures, launched etc

that said , the auto trader ad looks fishy as


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Weeked said:


> I see so many add's with "never launched" and I can't believe someone owned a GTR and never did the party trick!!! I launched mine and the Ecutek still says 0 launches so I guess you need to launch it with traction off to register a launch.....
> Anyway at some point I was interested in an anniversary edition and the main reason was the black interior, I hate the red/black ones but finally found my premium with black interior. I have to agree with Skint, it's not an anniversary edition.



I never launched mine in 7.5 years ownership. Never really felt the need to


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In no way is that a 45th!


----------

